

See pictures of what's happening _right now_ in Japan -- straight from Twitter - cloudwalking
http://reedmorse.com/live/

======
makeramen
seems to need a check for duplicates? but otherwise pretty cool

~~~
newtonapple
I just wrote a Ruby script that does pretty much the same thing:
<https://gist.github.com/865841>. I used a simple bloom filter for de-
duplication. It's a bit overkill. A simple hash on the twitpic_id will
probably work just as well if not better.

~~~
cloudwalking
What's fun about this is it's 100% javascript. No server load :)

------
gooberdlx
Just to add more context, my little site I try to keep up and running:
<http://view140.com>

------
lolizbak
Pretty neat, but you could maybe sort/filter with specific hashtags ?

------
geuis
heh, I stayed up all night working on one too. Will launch it soon

